# Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less sever, or muted? (Poll)



## kyzr (Jan 7, 2020)

Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?

Assuming that there are US casualties. 

 I hope that the US anti-missile defenses worked and no one was hurt.

I'll call that a "no harm no foul" call.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 7, 2020)

He will absolutely retaliate. Strangely, I think he will actually listen to his advisors this time around. This is getting serious. He's probably shitting himself.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2020)

Trump* will wag the shit out of this war dog.  This is what he was hoping for - a major DIVERSION.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 7, 2020)

Iraq should respond also.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 7, 2020)

If there are US casualties Iran is going to get clobbered hard enough to cause them to knock this shit off. They have been attacking the US and our allies for months, enough already.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Iraq should respond also.



Iranian controlled Iraq will do no such thing.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 7, 2020)

All options on the table.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 7, 2020)

Depends on what 'proportional' means.  How many casualties did we have?  I would assume we had to know something could happen, and we shoulda been ready for incoming missiles.  They fired their missiles from inside Iran, so the US will return fire inside their borders.


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 7, 2020)

He gave em more than fair warning. It's time we kicked the ever lovin dog crap out of them. They've been begging for it for years. Jimmy Carter and Obama inflated their ego past all reason.


----------



## kyzr (Jan 7, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> All options on the table.



A few options I'm think of are:
1. An EMP over Iran frying all of their electronics  
2. Level the Iranian leadership infrastructure, i.e. cut the snake's head off

3. Use bunker busters to eliminate their nuclear development infrastructure

4. All (3) options above, minimum civilian casualties, and a strong suggestion of regime change


----------



## Kosh (Jan 7, 2020)

So instead of Iran using their proxies to attack and kill people in their cowardly way, they now have to do it themselves!

Iran is retaliating for their Terrorist getting killed for killing others!


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 7, 2020)

task0778 said:


> Depends on what 'proportional' means.  How many casualties did we have?  I would assume we had to know something could happen, and we shoulda been ready for incoming missiles.  They fired their missiles from inside Iran, so the US will return fire inside their borders.



That was a big mistake by Iran, attacking us from within their own borders. That took the gloves off this fight imo.


----------



## task0778 (Jan 7, 2020)

BluesLegend said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on what 'proportional' means.  How many casualties did we have?  I would assume we had to know something could happen, and we shoulda been ready for incoming missiles.  They fired their missiles from inside Iran, so the US will return fire inside their borders.
> ...



Agreed.  Now the question becomes will those stupid bastards escalate the war by using WMDs.  I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 7, 2020)

task0778 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > task0778 said:
> ...



Republicans in congress are already talking about how to de-escalate this so its possible congress will have already surrendered to Iran by this time tomorrow.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm hoping for. I have heard just now that there may have been Iraqi casualties, no report of American casualties that I've heard.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

It’s now over for 

Iran ... Muslims ... liberals 

World wide 

Trump America will have China and Russia and UK men working together to destroy Muslims and liberals world wide


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Circe (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> He will absolutely retaliate. Strangely, I think he will actually listen to his advisors this time around. This is getting serious. He's probably shitting himself.



Yeah. It's interesting that we view him as a real person, like us. I had the same reaction: I bet Trump didn't get any supper tonight! He's a busy man right now.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> It’s now over for
> 
> Iran ... Muslims ... liberals
> 
> ...



RATFLMAO!! This will make Trump toast. Sure, all the Deplorables will be wearing their MAGA hats and lining up to lick Trump's balls. But the rest of America and the world know he fucked up when he killed Soleimani. Was Soleimani a jerk? Sure. But he was a ME jerk in the ME. Trump is a jerk, too. All US presidents since Eisenhower (maybe with the exceptions of Ford and Carter) have innocent blood on their hands. All of them. Clinton, Obama, Kennedy, Ronnie Raygun, both Bush's...Johnson...


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

China has re-education camps for muslins and now trump and the world will do the same

But the world will also do that for liberals 

It’s totally over for Islam and liberalism 

Both will be wiped out


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > It’s now over for
> ...




You are dead wrong 

Look at the polls stoopid one 

Trump is supported by the American men 

The votes coming against him are from women 

Wake the heck UP

It’s over for women freely voting too and China and Russia. Both know that harm too


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 7, 2020)

I hope gas prices don't go up too much


----------



## Crixus (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...




He needs to stop screwing around and just kill the ayatollah and be done with it. That and feed herowin from Afghanistan into all the big cities and a crap ton of guns to the people.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> I hope gas prices don't go up too much


Trump helped them not to rise too much with opening up America

China may start buying oil from
America


----------



## jknowgood (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...


If it goes against Trump, Iranian leaders will agree with Pelosi and Schiff. Listening to them today made me sick.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jan 7, 2020)

It's war, so enjoy...


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> ...



China will go with trump to stop
The liberals too along with the Muslims 

The UK men will also


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Stoopid people cannot see how this is gonna wipe out liberals world wide too

Gays will be dragged back into privacy. Like China is doing


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Don't know...

One the one hand, he's already painted himself into a corner, talking about overwhelming retaliation...

On the other hand, I don't know if he's (a) crazy enough or (b) has the balls - to go through with it.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> He will absolutely retaliate. Strangely, I think he will actually listen to his advisors this time around. This is getting serious. He's probably shitting himself.


Iranian Mullahs are shitting themselves, Derp, along with their Democrat Party allies.

The Iranian leaders are going to feel wrath they only dream they could impose on gays, Jews, and Christians. 

And the Democrat Donor Base will force the Democrat candidates to continue to support Terrorists attacks on Americans as Americans watch.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Don't know...
> 
> One the one hand, he's already painted himself into a corner, talking about overwhelming retaliation...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't know if he's (a) crazy enough or (b) has the balls - to go through with it.




Wake up 

China will go with trump 

China has prisons as re education camps for Muslims 

And trump going after liberals will also China support 

Same as Russia and UK men

The white me of the work will also work with trump 

This means. 

Iran .. Muslims ... the unwise voting.  Liberals 

All will be stopped world wide 

The men are with trump


----------



## edward37 (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Don't know...
> 
> One the one hand, he's already painted himself into a corner, talking about overwhelming retaliation...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't know if he's (a) crazy enough or (b) has the balls - to go through with it.


And his advisers are as stupid and guilty  as he is   The smart ones walked away


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 7, 2020)

Lakhota said:


> Trump* will wag the shit out of this war dog.  This is what he was hoping for - a major DIVERSION.



Thank your  swamp democrat leaders for giving Iran 150 billion to fund these missile attacks. They clearly have the money to develop these weapons against America.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 7, 2020)

Wow! The apologist Trump haters for the Iranian regime is baffling.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know...
> ...


Go back to reading your _Russian Gay Boys in Bondage_ comic book, Tvaritch...


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Democrats better start running and hiding like rats 

American men have had enough of their stoopidity electing crooks


----------



## kyzr (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Don't know...
> 
> One the one hand, he's already painted himself into a corner, talking about overwhelming retaliation...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't know if he's (a) crazy enough or (b) has the balls - to go through with it.



There may be no US casualties, so the thinking is to use the "no action" option for a few days to see if Iran is done attacking.  I'm hoping that the anti-missile defenses worked and we can get back to diplomacy.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...




Our wise founders brought the worlds wise here by not letting stoopid people to vote 

America was built on wise people voting not the stoopid people that are democrats 

American men have had Enough 

The free voting experiment is 

OVER !!!!!


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know...
> ...


There is that, I suppose... in any event, I think we're gonna find out later this evening, or sometime tomorrow morning...

One thing we haven't heard about yet is Damage... we've already heard that there have been no casualties... bad aim? Patriot missiles?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 7, 2020)

Depends on the damage and casualties. Speculation is pointless.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 7, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Depends on the damage and casualties. Speculation is pointless.


CNN was reporting "no casualties" coming out of the Pentagon about a half-hour ago, but nothing yet about damage.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the damage and casualties. Speculation is pointless.
> ...


Fox is also reporting no casualties.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Since there could have been us deaths because of intentionally targeting and trying 

Trump will kill more senior leaders of Iran


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 7, 2020)

Iran probably thinks they have an advantage since our allies have abandoned us.  Because of this Trump will have to hit Iran hard, very hard.  Definitely more severe.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Also trumps whole family is in danger for the next 20 years 

He has to wipe them out now and do like China 

Put Muslims in re-education camps prison


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Since there could have been us deaths because of intentionally targeting and trying
> 
> Trump will kill more senior leaders of Iran



I don't think he is targeting leaders.  He targeted a clown that was leading an attack on our embassy.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the damage and casualties. Speculation is pointless.
> ...



I don't think they wanted any casualties.  They just want to ruffle Trump's feathers.  They would lose support of the people if they did nothing.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

conserveguy877 said:


> Wow! The apologist Trump haters for the Iranian regime is baffling.



They're in acceptable company.  

U.S. Communists denounce Trump’s Iran war drive


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...


Nancy Pelosi is passing a bill to "limit" President Trump's power to wage war.
So now it is Pelosi's


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

None of the above.

Trump is looking towards re-election.  His choices are made on that basis and his plans do not exceed a 24 hour window.  There is no long term policy at play aside from diversion from impeachment.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Why are we involved in this?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Since there could have been us deaths because of intentionally targeting and trying
> ...



He must target the generals and leaders 

He did this with their top military commander 

That’s the only way to stop this 

Stop the brains


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > GreenAndBlue said:
> ...




This isn't some terrorist group with a few leaders.  This is a nation-state with plenty of people to step in.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

If trump targets the leaders every time there is an attack.  Then they will know they will die themselves quickly 

This will stop this harm


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > All options on the table.
> ...



I'm with you.  If they pull any real stunts, go after their nuke facilities.  Set them back about 20 years or so.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Why are we involved in this?


Don't blame our leadership.  Third world countries have a history of having unpredictable leaders who lack common sense.  Sometimes  the world's policeman has to step in.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...




The leaders with the brains will be wiped out

Without the brains the others cannot harm as much


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Trump will wipe out the brains of Islam 

China will help like they are doing with re education camps prisons 

After the leaders are gone then trump also puts them in re-education camps


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> He will absolutely retaliate. Strangely, I think he will actually listen to his advisors this time around. This is getting serious. He's probably shitting himself.



All he's doing is eating a Big Mac and laughing about it.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Liberals will also be stopped by trump

And China will help with that too

They also will be in re-education camps


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we involved in this?
> ...



Third world countries didn't lead us to invade Iraq and stay there wasting lives for 15 years or however long that was.

No.  We did not need to step in. We had no business being there.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> Liberals will also be stopped by trump
> 
> And China will help with that too
> 
> They also will be in re-education camps



Ya...you wingers like that idea don't you?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

This is trump and the men of the world working together 

With China and Russia 

And this will stop Islam and liberals world wide


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals will also be stopped by trump
> ...



Andrew Jackson separated the unwise away from the wise so that progress could come much better 

It did and America won both wars 


The unwise must be stopped from voting or wasting time debating


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 7, 2020)

I suggest Trump call his response "Operation Shithammer".


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> ...



The little old commie thinks she owns the country.  The commies think they run every branch of government now, and all must do as their told by the Nazi's.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Why are we involved in this?


Because


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we involved in this?
> ...



How quickly people forget about Benghazi.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



No one is forgetting that.

But is someone politicizing it?


----------



## kyzr (Jan 7, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Iran has very accurate cruise missiles because they hit their oil storage tank targets in Saudi Arabia very precisely.  
Did they use old slow easy to hit missiles this time for us to have some target practice?  
I'm not sure it wasn't just a "face saving" action by the Ayatollah to say "we launched missiles at the Americans."
Hannity was beating the drums of war, Lindsey Graham was a much cooler head, and wanted to negotiate for their nukes.  
Ted Cruz was also measured in his response to the attack.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...



Not politicizing it at all.  What do you suppose would have happened to our embassy if Trump did nothing?  This is a very dangerous man we're talking about here.  He's already killed hundreds of our people and thousands of his.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 7, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > It’s now over for
> ...


Ronnie Raygun? Absolutely brilliant. You must be tonight's internet witty guy.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I want to see more information - beyond "trust me" on the claim there was an "imminent attack".

ESPECIALLY given he was a commander over some 9000 people - killing him isn't likely to change things.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Who cares what you want? You're an America hating Hezbollah-democrat. You want to attack Trump and America - period.

Now, it appears that the attack by the democrats close ally was ineffective. Given that there at this time seem to be no casualties, I would hope that we simply don't respond.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Why would I care what a fascist anti-American fucktard like you thinks?

You elected an oligarch who can't formulate a policy more than 24 hours in advance.  You and your Republican Russian allies will likely rejoice in another Middle East War.


----------



## lennypartiv (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> I want to see more information - beyond "trust me" on the claim there was an "imminent attack".
> ESPECIALLY given he was a commander over some 9000 people - killing him isn't likely to change things.


Even if it's classified information or covered by executive privilege?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I want to see more information - beyond "trust me" on the claim there was an "imminent attack".
> ...



Well, the simple answer is - since WHEN did YOU care if it was classified? (cough - FISA...Mueller....)....

but aside from that - I would expect at least something like what Bush gave us when he sold the American idiocy on the invasion of Iraq.  And the was more than what the Trump Regime is giving us.

TRUST US?

Really?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> [
> 
> Why would I care what a fascist anti-American fucktard like you thinks?
> 
> You elected an oligarch who can't formulate a policy more than 24 hours in advance.  You and your Republican Russian allies will likely rejoice in another Middle East War.



I didn't elect Nancy Pelosi.

Oh, are you spewing the Collusion Conspiracy Theory? 

What an idiot, even as Hezbollah-democrats go.

{
The investigation did not establish any agreement among Campaign officials or between such officials and Russia-linked individuals to interfere with or obstruct a lawful function of a government agency during the campaign or transition period. And, as discussed in Volume 1, Section V.A, supra, the investigation did not identify evidence that any Campaign official or associate knowingly and intentionally participated in the conspiracy to defraud that the Office charged, namely, the active-measures conspiracy described in Volume 1, Section II, supra.

Accordingly, the Office did not charge any Campaign associate or other US. person with conspiracy to defraud the United States based on the Russia-related contacts described in Section IV above.

The investigation did not, however, yield evidence sufficient to sustain any charge that any individual affiliated with the Trump Campaign acted as an agent of a foreign principal within the meaning of FARA or, in terms of Section 951, subject to the direction or control of the government of Russia, or any official thereof. In particular, the Office did not find evidence likely to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that Campaign officials such as Paul Manafott, George Papadopoulos, and Carter Page acted as agents of the Russian government or at its direction, control, or request during the relevant time period.1232}

Did you have more lies and conspiracy bullshit you wanted to vomit out?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Or what Obamugabe gave us when he assassinated Gaddafi? Oh wait, Barry da Fairy didn't report that to Congress in advance....

You Hezbollah-democrats are such fucking frauds.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ok so you're admitting you're just another Trump apologist.

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...



When did he assassinate Gaddafi?  Please clarify.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So you're admitting that you're a fucking liar?

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


What did I lie about?  Be specific, not delusional.  Thanks


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



You sure do lie a lot;

{Moments after it was reported that Gaddafi was killed, Fox News published an article titled "U.S. Drone Involved in Final Qaddafi Strike, as Obama Heralds Regime's 'End'",[46] noting that a U.S. Predator drone was involved in the airstrike on Gaddafi's convoy in the moments before his death. An anonymous US official subsequently described their policy in hindsight as "lead[ing] from behind".[47]}

Death of Muammar Gaddafi - Wikipedia

Well, you're a Hezbollah-democrat, lying is your way...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Russian collusion, even in the face of the Mueller witch hunt report - which I cited.

You don't care, you want to bring down America, facts are irrelevant.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Apologies then.  I was thinking of Sadaam caught in a foxhole.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jan 7, 2020)

Not sure on this one. No American deaths (reportedly), so it would be hard to justify any attack that involved human casualty. If even one American had been killed in this fireworks show, it would have been game on


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You are the only one trying to destroy America.  Go back to your master Putin.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I agree with Uncensored. All people like you do is make jokes that include Putin. No conspiracy and no collusion. Fake News. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


pfft.

It is well documented that Putin wanted Trump to win and it's clear he is happy with the chaos he caused.

Trump's unwillingness to put sanctions on Russia and maintain them (only done under pressure) is also obvious.

It's not about collusion.

It's about the fact that people like you will believe Russian propaganda over our own intellegence agencies.  That is shameful.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Mueller said no conspiracy or collusion so where is your proof that Putin wanted him to win? Where is your proof that Trump is doing what Putin wants to do. Putin actually listened to Trump and didn’t sell Iran an aircraft defense system. 

You’re so uneducated and uninformed. You defend Iran? Sad.


----------



## two_iron (Jan 7, 2020)

POTUS will respond appropriately, I'm sure. And I doubt if he'll annihilate a single wedding party as part of the response.

I hope he can continue to multi-task and push this beclowned "impeachment" sham forward simultaneously so we can bring RICO charges against the Biden crime family and they can begin serving their time. I'll bet Hunted will be a big hit in a federal lockup.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



1.  The proof is in what the intelligence found about Russia (ie Putin's) desires to have Trump win.  You can dispute that but you are in a partisan minority.

2.  To be specific, Mueller did not say "no conspiracy or collusion" but rather insufficient evidence to support a CRIMINAL charge (kind of like what they said about Hillary and her email scandal).  You can dispute it but it too is in the public record.  Words do matter.

3.  Proof that Trump is wanting do do what Trump wants?  Dunno.  All I can go by is the evidence. Trump did not want to put sanctions on Russia, and he was constantly trying to get them lifted.  His reluctance to condemn Russia's interference in our elections and Russia's subsequent actions is also telling 

4.  I'm not defending Iran.  Unlike you warmongers I DO NOT, let me be clear DO NOT want another offing war in the Middle East.  Do you really think we need that?  Really?  Didn't we learn ANYTHING?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


1) Post a link from a credible source

2) He found zero proof that Trump conspired. Hillary did delete emails and smash blackberries and iPads. What world do you live in?

3) Trump killed 200 Russian mercs in Syria and armed the Ukrainians back in 2017. 

4) Clinton could have killed Bin Laddin. He didn’t and inaction cost us. Being proactive is better than reactive. Obama gave Iran funds who used them to fund Hamas, Hezbollah and the Houthi Rebels in Yemen. It is an evil regime and we killed an evil terrorist who could have killed more Americans.

You and your ilk are evil people.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 7, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



1.  For what? If you mean my first point, it's been in every news source. I won't repeat it and I am not going to search for what *you* define as "credible". Just google it.

2. Uh...no.  His key term was "criminal" charge of conspiracy.  Words have meanings and lawyers are well versed in this.

3. Ohhhh 200 wow.  That's a lot huh?  Meanwhile he's trying to get sanctions lifted.  Get real.

4. No, Clinton couldn't.  It wasn't as straight forward and there wasn't sufficient reason to support it. Ain't hindsight great though?

5. No...I will leave you to wallow in the label of evil, because that is exactly what you are supporting if you cheerlead another misbegotten Middle East war in your sycophantic support of the Orange Emperor.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 7, 2020)

If iran wants war then it cannot be avoided


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> It's about the fact that people like you will believe Russian propaganda over our own intellegence agencies. That is shameful.



About as shameful as sticking up for a terrorist leader over the President of your own country.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 7, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...


I have heard that no U.S. casualities have been reported so far intersting the two bases they targeted one was in a Sunni region the other in the Kurdish none apparently struck the Kurdish one. There was a larger base with many more U.S. personal in a Shiite are that was not targeted if this is all true it makes one wonder how serious Iran was about inflicting any deaths or serious damage.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Bullshit. Complete bullshit. No conspiracy and no collusion hence the crazy Democrats moved to Ukraine for impeachment. 200 is significant and he did arm them. Prior administration sent pillows. He killed a terrorist and you act as though he killed Santa. It was that simple, if WJC kills Bin Laddin then there is no 9/11. Iran is an evil regime and a sponsor of terror. Sanctions were working so Iran escalated and we responded. Only a psycho would blame us and DJT for this situation. We are in a war on terror and Iran is the premier terror regime in the world today.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



I think it does change things.  The Iranians are used to cowards like DumBama who was willing to hand over billions in cash to kick the can down the road. Trump is not DumBama.  They realize that now. 

The Iranians have precision missiles even though not to the most advanced standard.  They didn't send them to kill our troops.  So it's reported, our military are fine and unharmed.  It was a dog and pony show. 

So what does that tell us?  It tells us that the Iranian leadership fears the leadership of Donald Trump.  Had they harmed or killed American service people, they know Trump would have responded threefold.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2020)

Only evil Leftists would see killing a terrorist who killed or planned killings of 600+ Americans as a bad thing. This is like the damn Twilight Zone.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 7, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Ronnie Raygun? Absolutely brilliant. You must be tonight's internet witty guy.



I've called him Ronnie Raygun on this board for the past 14 years. It's not my fault you're a day late and a dollar short...


----------



## MACAULAY (Jan 7, 2020)

Trump's a winner here (AGAIN)

He'll back off and invite the Iranians to get sane, talk about a real nuclear ban....and while they are thinking about that...will try to get the Pussies in France and Germany to cooperate on more economic sanctions.

The "street" in Iran will see this pussy response as weakness by the Ayatollahs and Mullahs---they missed on purpose, didn't dare kill Americans---and the Religious Zealot Regime will be hanging by a thread.

The Trump Doctrine is to fight wars with Economic Power.

Very Sane Genius.


----------



## SmokeALib (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Ronnie Raygun? Absolutely brilliant. You must be tonight's internet witty guy.
> ...


Stupid ass.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Only evil Leftists would see killing a terrorist who killed or planned killings of 600+ Americans as a bad thing. This is like the damn Twilight Zone.



It’s the western democracies women voters as the cause 

And that’s insane to promote their worst nightmare 

The voting system must be changed NOW to save America from stoopid voters


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump has the opportunity to show real presidential leadership now that Iran fired their dueling pistol into the air.  If he can get Iran, aka the "head of the snake", to stop developing nukes for sanctions relief under a new agreement, including a ban on terrorism, that would contrast nicely with Obama's giving Iran about $150b in cash and sanctions relief for a 10-year pause on nuke development.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2020)

what _new _agreement?

~S~


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

sparky said:


> what _new _agreement?
> 
> ~S~



Just sayin', hypothetically, *IF* Trump could negotiate a "new agreement" that would be a major win-win.  If Iran wants to keep supporting terrorism, then they can reap what they sow.


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Trump has the opportunity to show real presidential leadership now that Iran fired their dueling pistol into the air.  If he can get Iran, aka the "head of the snake", to stop developing nukes for sanctions relief under a new agreement, including a ban on terrorism, that would contrast nicely with Obama's giving Iran about $150b in cash and sanctions relief for a 10-year pause on nuke development.




You cannot stop a big problem unless you stop the cause 

Which is 
Western democracies foolish women voters !!


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

GreenAndBlue said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has the opportunity to show real presidential leadership now that Iran fired their dueling pistol into the air.  If he can get Iran, aka the "head of the snake", to stop developing nukes for sanctions relief under a new agreement, including a ban on terrorism, that would contrast nicely with Obama's giving Iran about $150b in cash and sanctions relief for a 10-year pause on nuke development.
> ...



LOL!!  How many members of your "women haters club" do you have now?


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> GreenAndBlue said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



America’s founders were not women haters 

They protected them from their own selves 

And now we have proof they are right with the falling of western democracies because of their vote 

Check chinas GDP scores and liberal Europe GDP scores 

It’s all very clear


----------



## Claudette (Jan 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...



Trump plays the long game but if those idiots attack he will retaliate.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


We all know what you are.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Iraq should respond also.



They have responded, by telling us to get the hell out of their country. 

We should listen to them.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq should respond also.
> ...


We are talking about the response of the bombing Not the fake letter they sent the US


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq should respond also.
> ...


Has Trump ever done the right thing ? Where he goes evil has always followed him ,an accident waiting to happen


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


TDS


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


TDS is bs  The man is a swine  and he's all yours


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


All mine baby lol


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


What ever helps you get through the day lol


----------



## JLW (Jan 8, 2020)

It appears Trump’s response will be muted. I am glad he is showing restraint today. Who knows about tomorrow though.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Coffee and google play music.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

I voted for diplomacy  Sooner or later the moron has to listen to  the smarter people around him  This might be one of those times


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Good for you man, what ever helps lol


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



If you ever get a job you will understand.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

My earlier response was probably wrong. 

It turns out Iran's attack was a lot of fire power with less damage than I was misled to believe. 

Sounds like its possible iran may have purposely avoided killing Americans. 
.
If true,  Trump's response could and probably should be limited.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Johnlaw said:


> It appears Trump’s response will be muted. I am glad he is showing restraint today. Who knows about tomorrow though.


Those bombs were bought from money obama gave Iran. Trump is by far the greatest president we ever had. Thank god! You gave us trump to save us! Thank you lord!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


One thing he isn't ,,,a Trump kiss ass


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> My earlier response was probably wrong.
> 
> It turns out Iran's attack was a lot of fire power with less damage than I was misled to believe.
> 
> ...



Like I said, they have to put on a show for the people.  But the Ukrainians aren't too happy.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


What ever helps bro, more power to ya


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > My earlier response was probably wrong.
> ...



Is a strange coincidence that is for sure


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Iraq should respond also.
> ...



They've been telling us that for fifteen years.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...



I think one of those rockets hit the plane.  At least that's the way it's been reported this morning.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > It appears Trump’s response will be muted. I am glad he is showing restraint today. Who knows about tomorrow though.
> ...


The Lord giveith and the Lord takeith away


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Yes after 3 terms


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Will there be any country left after that   ,a second rate nation ,a civil war ?? Trump is a disaster  About time you fess up to that


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I have not seen that reported yet.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Only Part of America that is second rate are towns run by democrats San Francisco Chicago Baltimore Boston New York city St. Louis Camden New Jersey I can go on and on and on


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Then when they ruin the place, they move to Republican towns and vote Democrat all over again.  Democrat voters are slow at learning.  

Illinois loses population for 6th straight year — and it lost more residents than any state this decade


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


NYC  The top financial  capital of  the world?  Just an example that you have no knowledge of what you' posted


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


As someone that works closely to the finically district in Boston almost 99% of the big dogs are from Texas, Alabama, Arizona, Florida.. all the college kids at BU AND NORTHEASTERN , Florida, Texas, Arizona, Kentucky..  the only successful people in America all come from red towns..  democrats have destroyed American cities


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Debt up 2 trillion in the past 2 years   Hillary's fault, Obamas?,,,And all come from red towns?? You're as bonkers as Trump is


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



We've had a Democrat Congress the last year or so, and no complaints when Ears took the debt up by 10 trillion dollars.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



amazing how alike you wingnuts are..


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


We spend billions every year on illegals, most democrat run towns are taking in billions of welfare because of policy’s, red towns are forced to take welfare because of EPA, and bad trade deals. Every free clinic is Boston is full of Afros, and Latinos.. no whites. That shit cost money..


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Actually it's amazing how you people on the left are.  Always pointing fingers at Republicans even though Democrats are guilty of the same. 

Biden uses quid pro quo, no problem with Democrats. 
Trump doesn't use quid pro quo, but accused of it, impeach him. 

Obama withheld documents demanded by Republicans, no problem for Democrats.  Take it to court. 
Trump withheld documents demanded by Democrats, impeach him.  

Obama put us 10 trillion dollars in debt, no problem for Democrats
Trump put us 2 trillion dollars in debt, he is a monster.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Most caused by the recovery of one of the greatest recessions ever  with another repub jackass in the presidency


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Bull. Very little of the money spent had anything to do with the so-called recovery.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 8, 2020)

Kondor3 said:


> There is that, I suppose... in any event, I think we're gonna find out later this evening, or sometime tomorrow morning...
> 
> One thing we haven't heard about yet is Damage... we've already heard that there have been no casualties... bad aim? Patriot missiles?


Perhaps Iran missed on purpose.

Like all Leftists, Iranian Mullahs had to give some show of hatred toward Trump, even if feckless (like impeachment). But it's possible they were self serving enough not to poke the Bear enough to wake him.

Iran's Mullahs are just exaggerated Democrats.  The Kooks in their midst are too powerful for them to ignore, but too stupid to completely agree with.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Actually it's amazing how you people on the left are.  Always pointing fingers at Republicans even though Democrats are guilty of the same.
> 
> Biden uses quid pro quo, no problem with Democrats.
> Trump doesn't use quid pro quo, but accused of it, impeach him.
> ...



Actually it's amazing how you people on the right  are.  Always pointing fingers at Democrats even though Republicans  are guilty of the same. 

Biden uses quid pro quo, and he needs to go to fail.
Trump uses quid pro quo, and you pretend he did not.

Obama withheld documents demanded by Republicans, and you Republicans whine about it.
Trump withheld documents demanded by Democrats, it is his right as POTUS. 

Obama put us 9 trillion dollars in debt, and you whine daily  about it
Trump put us 3.4 trillion dollars in debt, and he is the greatest POTUS every 


Then there are few folks like me that complain with both sides do it. 

You should try it once and see how it feels.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Actually it's amazing how you people on the left are.  Always pointing fingers at Republicans even though Democrats are guilty of the same.

Biden uses quid pro quo, no problem with Democrats.
Trump doesn't use quid pro quo, but accused of it, impeach him.

Obama withheld documents demanded by Republicans, no problem for Democrats.  Take it to court.
Trump withheld documents demanded by Democrats, impeach him.

Obama put us 10 trillion dollars in debt, no problem for Democrats
Trump put us 2 trillion dollars in debt, he is a monster.[/QUOTE]

Actually it's amazing how you people on the right  are.  Always pointing fingers at Democrats even though Republicans  are guilty of the same.

Biden uses quid pro quo, and he needs to go to fail.
Trump uses quid pro quo, and you pretend he did not.

Obama withheld documents demanded by Republicans, and you Republicans whine about it.
Trump withheld documents demanded by Democrats, it is his right as POTUS.

Obama put us 9 trillion dollars in debt, and you whine daily  about it
Trump put us 3.4 trillion dollars in debt, and he is the greatest POTUS every


Then there are few folks like me that complain with both sides do it.

You should try it once and see how it feels.[/QUOTE]
Your fallacies are amazing, how can you sit here and compare democrats to republicans? Democrats are a disaster to America. Trump and republicans are putting things in place to lower the debt and you sit there like a fool saying it’s the same as Obama lol do you even understand what drives up debt? And you sit here as a lefty acting like you don’t want more government programs.. lol you’re not sitting here in front of a classroom full of middle school students who are you can influence with your fake news fallacies.. we are going to call you our, you are a dishonest POS that stole money from our government..


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Your fallacies are amazing, how can you sit here and compare democrats to republicans? Democrats are a disaster to America. Trump and republicans are putting things in place to lower the debt and you sit there like a fool saying it’s the same as Obama lol do you even understand what drives up debt? And you sit here as a lefty acting like you don’t want more government programs.. lol you’re not sitting here in front of a classroom full of middle school students who are you can influence with your fake news fallacies.. we are going to call you our, you are a dishonest POS that stole money from our government..



Jealously is an ugly thing.  Move past it and accomplish something in your life instead of hating those of us that have


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Your fallacies are amazing, how can you sit here and compare democrats to republicans? Democrats are a disaster to America. Trump and republicans are putting things in place to lower the debt and you sit there like a fool saying it’s the same as Obama lol do you even understand what drives up debt? And you sit here as a lefty acting like you don’t want more government programs.. lol you’re not sitting here in front of a classroom full of middle school students who are you can influence with your fake news fallacies.. we are going to call you our, you are a dishonest POS that stole money from our government..
> ...


Stop your hating.. either try to sit down and understand how America works or stfu. A lot us don’t want to be handed things like you have.. we want to work for them. Keep your gig gov welfare views quite thank you


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 8, 2020)

This was nothing but a saving face gesture by Iran.  We should stand down.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Stop your hating.. either try to sit down and understand how America works or stfu. A lot of don’t want to be handed things like you have.. we want to work for them. Keep your gig gov welfare views quite thank you



Then get a job and move out of your parents basement.  I have been working for what I have since I was 15 years old, never stopped since then.  I still do and still earn everything I have or had.  

If you try it you might find it is a good feeling to earn your own way instead of relying on mommy and daddy or welfare.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> This was nothing but a saving face gesture by Iran.  We should stand down.



Yep, they bypassed a base much closer to Iran with many more US troops.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's amazing how you people on the left are.  Always pointing fingers at Republicans even though Democrats are guilty of the same.
> ...



Nobody on the right complained when Biden pulled his Ukrainian stunt at the time.  We only bring it up now to display the utter hypocrisy.  Republicans didn't try to impeach DumBama when he withheld documents using executive privilege.  Republicans simply went to court for them to decide, and by the time they did, it was DumBama's last year in office.  The only time we bring up DumBama's debt is when Democrats complain about Trump's.  

In other words, everything that the left accuses Trump of, they already did under DumBama.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Because of cyber communication the big dogs can be anywhere.  I remember the days when instant communication on Wall Street was by bicycle messenger.   The financial hubs now are Austin and Phoenix.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Nobody on the right complained when Biden pulled his Ukrainian stunt at the time.  We only bring it up now to display the utter hypocrisy.  Republicans didn't try to impeach DumBama when he withheld documents using executive privilege.  Republicans simply went to court for them to decide, and by the time they did, it was DumBama's last year in office.  The only time we bring up DumBama's debt is when Democrats complain about Trump's.
> 
> In other words, everything that the left accuses Trump of, they already did under DumBama.





you people complained about Obama's debt almost from his first day in office, who are you trying to kid?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop your hating.. either try to sit down and understand how America works or stfu. A lot of don’t want to be handed things like you have.. we want to work for them. Keep your gig gov welfare views quite thank you
> ...


What are you talking about  lol I have my own place, I have a job, I live in one of the biggest cities in America, one of the most historic. I own 2 business, and work. I NEVER RECEIVED ONE DIME from the government, I fight every day for what I have. You joining the military and have been supported by them since you were 15. And good for you. But don’t act like you don’t use that welfare as a crutch.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody on the right complained when Biden pulled his Ukrainian stunt at the time.  We only bring it up now to display the utter hypocrisy.  Republicans didn't try to impeach DumBama when he withheld documents using executive privilege.  Republicans simply went to court for them to decide, and by the time they did, it was DumBama's last year in office.  The only time we bring up DumBama's debt is when Democrats complain about Trump's.
> ...



Yes we did when he was President.  But the left throws rocks in glass houses when they complain about Trump because they said noting about debt during the DumBama years.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> What are you talking about  lol I have my own place, I have a job, I live in one of the biggest cities in America, one of the most historic. I own 2 business, and work. I NEVER RECEIVED ONE DIME from the government, I fight every day for what I have. You joining the military and have been supported by them since you were 15. And good for you. But don’t act like you don’t use that welfare as a crutch.



Of course you do!

I did not join the Marines till I was 24, they do not take people that are 15. But since you never bothered to serve you would not know this. 

The Marine Crops paid me like any other job pays their employees, not sure why you think that is different.   I provided a service and was compensated for it.  That is not welfare, that is working for a living...something you have as yet to try.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Yep, and now you all say nothing about Trump's debt,

As I said, no difference between you wingnuts.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Only a psycho would hollow out the State Department, and fill important positions in Homeland Security with temporary unconfirmed people.  Only a psycho would have abandoned the treaty that at least bought time to bring about other changes.

Only a psycho thinks diplomacy is unimportant.

And this psycho?  He's revealed his real reason for this attack - election politics.

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/articl...BuUQlM5FKwyqdpS-Eu7tFcIyubJgPVz-RjJFIe87eVj90


Answer me this - will any Trump sons and daughters be going over their to fight a war if it comes to it?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > What are you talking about  lol I have my own place, I have a job, I live in one of the biggest cities in America, one of the most historic. I own 2 business, and work. I NEVER RECEIVED ONE DIME from the government, I fight every day for what I have. You joining the military and have been supported by them since you were 15. And good for you. But don’t act like you don’t use that welfare as a crutch.
> ...


I’m happy you use that welfare to get by.. congrats


----------



## Coyote (Jan 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> If iran wants war then it cannot be avoided



I don't think Iran DOES.  But we are steadily removing the potential for de-escalation with our own actions, and by abandoning the treaty we've removed a lot of our power.

What allies will support us in this self-created mess?


----------



## Rocko (Jan 8, 2020)

There’s no such plan to have diplomacy with Iran. We say that we’re trying to push them to the negotiating table, but we know there’s nothing to negotiate. We’re trying to cripple them financially and weaken them, so they have a civil war on their hands. It’s a good strategy


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Getting paid to provide a service is calling having a job, not welfare.  But I understand your confusion since you have never held a job


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Funny.  I'm on Facebook all the time and never seen any ads like that.  But then again, if we can't trust a reliable news source like Buzz Feed, who can we trust?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


We all know how republicans bash the FBI CIA  Now you stoop even lower accusing our military of receiving welfare  ?For shame


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It is nice when they show their true colors as the anti-American scum they are.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Wall St The financial capital of the world


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


And you would call your crutch legitimate lol


----------



## The Purge (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody on the right complained when Biden pulled his Ukrainian stunt at the time.  We only bring it up now to display the utter hypocrisy.  Republicans didn't try to impeach DumBama when he withheld documents using executive privilege.  Republicans simply went to court for them to decide, and by the time they did, it was DumBama's last year in office.  The only time we bring up DumBama's debt is when Democrats complain about Trump's.
> ...


The real question is do THE AMERICAN PEOPLE have way more money in their pocket to spend under Trump or the obomanation....thanks to TAX CUTS we all have ....*Income* data released by the U.S. Census Bureau today show that 2017 median household *income* was the *highest* on record at $61,372....BTW, do you have a 401 K...stupid question to an ABNORMAL, but most if us have seen SUBSTANTIAL GAINS!....You do realize the more we spend the more the debt comes down...don't  you....so really dishonest telling the whole story.....retarded monkey!


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Just the ones standing on a high horse claiming they worked hard


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I worked very hard in the Marine Corps, it is not an easy job.  But you would not know that because you lack the balls to serve your country.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > If iran wants war then it cannot be avoided
> ...


Iran has killed Americans and tried to overrun our embassy which they succeeded in doing in 1979

we are responding to them


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



401ks have seen SUBSTANTIAL GAINS since 2013 and you leave out that in 2018 most saw no gains at all since the markets were in the red. 

Median household income has been the highest on record every month since the half way through 2015


----------



## The Purge (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


And look at that spike go after 2016 and Trump!

https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/obama-trump-booming-economy/


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

I feel so much better now that Trump has met with Esper Pence and Pompeo in the situation room   4 lying AH's in the same room   Hope all you idiots feel so much safer


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

The Purge said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Yeah  spiked standing on Obama's shoulders


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Mac-7 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Is that the definition of IMMINENT danger??


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


Sure you did you probably sat in the medic office for a few years


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



It has not.  The record wasn't broken until Trump took office. 



 

When DumBama took over the median household income was 59K.  When he left in 2016, it was about 60.5K.  The previous record was set before the recession at a little over 61K.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


It is if the iranian terrorist was planning more of the same


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Nope, first off we do not have medics in the Marine Corps and nobody sits in them for years.  But again since you never served you would not know this.   What makes the Marines so much fun and hard at the same time is not the job you do but all the extra stuff....daily PT, rifle ranges, pistol ranges, exercises, bi-annual PFTs. 

As a 40 year old Gunny the goal of my younger Marines was to keep up with me on the PT runs, and few were able to do so.  My final PFT as a 45 year old I broke 18 minutes for the 3 mile run, which provides the maximum score.  Shot expert or sharpshooter 13 years in  row on the rifle range and 15 years in a row on the pistol range.  None of these things happen by accident, they all take hard work...something you could not begin to understand.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...



The STL Fed disagrees with you.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...





Mac-7 said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


Think you'll ever see those plans???    Right now in the situation room there are 3 blind mice and one Ass about to speak


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



So the US Census is wrong?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...





Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Perhaps your graph misrepresents the data, what is the source of the graph, it is not from the CB.

Or it is the difference between the data being tied to 2018 numbers vs "real median income".


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Hey congrats, by would someone do all this when they hate america? benefits?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Hey congrats, by would someone do all this when they hate america? benefits?



I have no idea, since I love this country and loved serving it.  The benefits were a bonus, the honor of being a Marine was more important. 

I am not sure why you think the benefits are all that amazing, they are not really anything to write home about.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



What do you mean it's not from the US Census?  It says it right at the bottom of the graph.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey congrats, by would someone do all this when they hate america? benefits?
> ...


dude you just denied the thousands of americans who are homeless in san fan,, you hate america, you hate struggling americans. take your benies and shove it up your ass you are disgrace


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...




That is where they say the data came from, but that graph was not created by the CB.  Where did you get it?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> dude you just denied the thousands of americans who are homeless in san fan,, you hate america, you hate struggling americans. take your benies and shove it up your ass you are disgrace



I did no such thing, why do you always resort to lying about me?

I know you are jealous because of how much I have accomplished in my life, but hating me will not make you life any less pathetic.


----------



## whitehall (Jan 8, 2020)

With all the technology we have including eyes in the sky I'm surprised that we aren't able to pinpoint the launch sites and take them out immediately after the missiles are launched. Anyway my guess is that the President would rather negotiate from strength rather than engage the pip-squeak nation in a land battle.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...




Off of Google images.  The US Census shows the same chart. 

U.S. Median Household Income Was $63,179 in 2018, Not Significantly Different From 2017


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Seems the data from the CB needs to be taken with a grain of salt due to the changing of the survey.   There is no such warning with the data from the Fed.  But it does not match your views so you have to dismiss it.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 8, 2020)

Breaking: DOW climbing on news president Trump is a steely eyed missile man


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


No, like you, he kisses America's enemies asses.  Go Trump.


----------



## Siete (Jan 8, 2020)

whitehall said:


> With all the technology we have including eyes in the sky I'm surprised that we aren't able to pinpoint the launch sites and take them out immediately after the missiles are launched. Anyway my guess is that the President would rather negotiate from strength rather than engage the pip-squeak nation in a land battle.



translation;

Putin told Trump to stand down, and leave his pals alone.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > dude you just denied the thousands of americans who are homeless in san fan,, you hate america, you hate struggling americans. take your benies and shove it up your ass you are disgrace
> ...


You just stated how great San Fran is doing .. you sick bastard.. you should be kicked out of America


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> You just stated how great San Fran is doing .. you sick bastard.. you should be kicked out of America



I provided facts, nothing more.  Why do facts trigger you so badly?

I offered no opinion nor commentary.


----------



## G.T. (Jan 8, 2020)

trump is on opioids right now.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > You just stated how great San Fran is doing .. you sick bastard.. you should be kicked out of America
> ...


I said her district and you went to compliment the elite rich democrats, lol while thousands are dying in the street, they give away 450,000 Needles and never get return.. you are sickkkkkkkk person . Don’t worry you will be handled soon


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Iran is the #1 sponsor of terror in the world today. Negotiating with terrorists is insanity. They took the monies we gave them and funded Hamas, Hezbollah and the Houthis in Yemen. These facts are not disputable. We were already at war. You're dumb so let me explain this to you this way. If my oldest hits my youngest and I put my oldest in her room and she screams and starts throwing a tantrum, the reason she is screaming and throwing a tantrum is because I punished her. However, the real reason is because she hit her sibling and I had to punish her. The fault is hers not mine.

In this case, Iran was already killing Americans, they were using the monies sent to them as a pseudo bribe to fund terrorist groups. They got hit not because we are bad they got hit because THEY are bad. 

Finally, we have stood up to terror rather than bribing it. You and your love for all that is Islamic is too blind to see what is really happening. In the end victors write history and hopefully the victors will be America and our allies. Now give me your usual juvenile smiley and run along.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


*Kenneth Lerer, co-founder and chairman of The Huffington Post, started as a co-founder and investor in BuzzFeed and is now the executive chairman.

Despite BuzzFeed's entrance into serious journalism, a 2014 Pew Research Center survey found that in the United States, BuzzFeed was viewed as an unreliable source by the majority of respondents, regardless of age or political affiliation*

All you need to know. FAKE NEWS!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



The feds get their data from the US Census.  I have no idea where your chart came from.  It didn't show up on Google images for me to find out.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> I said her district and you went to compliment the elite rich democrats, lol while thousands are dying in the street, they give away 450,000 Needles and never get return.. you are sickkkkkkkk person . Don’t worry you will be handled soon



You said we need to fix the education in her district.

This is clearly not the case.

Homeless people is a different problem as most of them are not from the San Fran area.

You could not handle a 2 year old, do not step out of your lane.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It is not a google image, it is a screen shot of the actual page.

Real Median Household Income in the United States


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > I said her district and you went to compliment the elite rich democrats, lol while thousands are dying in the street, they give away 450,000 Needles and never get return.. you are sickkkkkkkk person . Don’t worry you will be handled soon
> ...


Lol you are talking about people that have moved in to San Fran I’m talking about the people from there.. they are struggling. Same in Boston... Boston looks great but not for people with roots here.. yet you just brush them off. Like they are dirt on the floor ... you hate Americans..  it’s embarrassing


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Lol you are talking about people that have moved in to San Fran I’m talking about the people from there.. they are struggling. Same in Boston... Boston looks great but not for people with roots here.. yet you just brush them off. Like they are dirt on the floor ... you hate Americans..  it’s embarrassing



Do you have some sort of data to show the suffering of native San Franciscans? 

I do not hate anything but raw tomatoes.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol you are talking about people that have moved in to San Fran I’m talking about the people from there.. they are struggling. Same in Boston... Boston looks great but not for people with roots here.. yet you just brush them off. Like they are dirt on the floor ... you hate Americans..  it’s embarrassing
> ...


If there was data there would be no democrat party .. I’m the evidence I live in a democrat run city being run into the ground.  
Do you think these homeless people came from otter space? Lol


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 8, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



So, you suck at life because of the Dems?  Damn son, take some responsibility for your own failures.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


The majority of most of the residents of democrat run towns are struggling..  its why I support republican values and polices.. why trump is winning .. and will continue to win.. hehe


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Golfing Gator said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...



Same source, the US Census Bureau, and it says the same thing as my chart.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

JusticeHammer said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...


That lying pos Trump IS the enemy  Americas enemy


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


_*
More specifically, Trump is the democrat's enemy, not America's enemy.  
The democrats are America's enemy.  *_

Now pay attention because I'm going to show you how to post.  
You need to stop the whiny assed quips that have no facts behind them.  
Your quips are just bullshit "opinions".  
Worthless, time wasting garbage just reading them, they have no value.

Now I can prove to you that democrats are America's enemy:
1. Their impeachment of Trump is an "abuse of power" as Prof Turley explained.  They should have gone to the courts to see if their subpoenas would have stuck, but they folded and called Trump's "Exec Privilege" unlawful.  The USSC shot that argument down.

2. The democrat's policies all suck.  Here is the list of worthless garbage that they are running on:
1. Open borders, tear down the southern border fence/wall
2. Sanctuary cities & states
3. Free college
4. "Medicare for all", aka rationed healthcare, "Lois Lerner" in charge of your access to healthcare
5. Eliminate ICE and DHS, turn the US into the EU, with muslim "no go zones" and Sharia Law
6. Promote Globalism, whatever Wall Street wants Wall Street gets, see K-Street Cash
7. Paris Climate Change Treaty where the US pays $trillions to poor countries
8. Stupid trade agreements, e.g tax breaks to move factories overseas
9. Let China run roughshod over the US for trade and intellectual property theft
10. Let NK develop nukes and ICBM delivery systems, have no one capable of dealing with NK
11. Raise taxes to 70% on the wealthy, especially on corporations so they relocate overseas
12. Decriminalize all drug use and possession, Opioid deaths increase across the US
13. Gangs like MS-13 running rampant across the US
14. No steel or mining industries due to foreign "dumping" of subsidized products
15. No new pipelines
16. No offshore drilling
17. The dems' "Central Committee" appoints super-delegates to subvert real voters in primaries
18. Pack the US Supreme Court to promote liberal policies
19. Impeach anyone they deem not liberal enough, like Kavanaugh
20. Use the Federal Government to punish conservatives, like the IRS and Lois Lerner hounded conservatives
21. Use the Intel community to spy on the opposition party, like Hillary, FusionGPS, and the FBI/DOJ spied on Trump
22. Block voter ID laws to ensure fraud, and promote "vote harvesting" to steal elections
23. Refuse to provide funding for border walls/security, which DHS says is desperately needed.
24. Give $Trillions to Mexico and Central America for a Marshal Plan, but not help US citizens living in tent cities
25. Impose gun control, outlaw private gun sales, outlaw AR style rifles, restrict sales of bullets, etc.
26. "Green New Deal" Impose a "carbon tax" to punish anyone who works, heats their home, flies, or has a car
27. Anti-business democrat socialists caused Amazon to flee NYC taking 25,000 good paying jobs to VA
28. REPARATIONS to blacks to pay for slavery, $trillions owed by US voters
29. Excuse the murder of unwanted newborns, i.e. "infanticide"
30. Change the Electoral College to popular vote
31. All prisoners get to vote, even the Boston Marathon Bomber, so says Bernie
32. LGBTQ rights, trannys in military
33. Increase domestic surveillance, especially on "white supremacist" organizations
34. Add Senators and congressmen for DC and Puerto Rico
35. Be sure that any "red flag" laws exclude gang members (only get those rural guns)
36. Full welfare and free healthcare for illegal immigrants
37. Eliminate Hallmark channel for being racist, sexist and anti-LGBTQ
38. Eliminate the "cash bail syetem" whereby all criminals walk out after committing a crime.

3. The democrat candidates all suck.  Just look at them and tell me that they are not America's enemies:
    Biden, too old, too senile, and too white to get the nomination, besides he hasn't been right on foreign policy ever, just a buffoon.
    Bernie, went to Communist Russia on his honeymoon.  A card carrying commie who calls himself a "socialist", my ass.  He wants to ruin the US economy in 1-term.  Too bad his heart attack made hi unelectable, huh?
    Steyer, a J-billionaire who doesn't have chance to win the nomination, no self-respecting democrat will vote for him.
    Bloomberg, same as Steyer except he has $53b and is really a Republican anyway.
    Liz Warren is a fraud, she cheated to get her jobs and the voters in fly-over country won't let her forget it even if the    democrats like her Grey Beaver.
    Buttplug, just can't see him catching on in fly-over country either.

4. The Obama admin's misuse of the intel agencies, the FBI, DOJ, CIA, and other agencies to spy on Trump is a direct threat to Constitutional government.  Democrats just can't be trusted in DC.  

See, I just showed you how democrats are the real enemies of America with real examples.  That is how to post and get "Winner" ratings from other posters instead of the "Funny Face" that your posts always get.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



I disagree 100%. People who want to change election results are the real enemy.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...


Didn't the senate leader  McConnell try that with Obama ?  Didn't republicans do that in 2000 giving us another moron GWB?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I was 20 in Y2K, didn't care. What did McConnell do with BHO? I do not recall anyone questioning election results.


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Nothing with results ,, just him spurting out he was gonna make Obama a one term president


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...



Do not recall that either and how could he when the people decide? He didn't try to get him impeached though or make up fake Russia collusion scams. Democrats are like the boy who cried wolf. If something rotten is done by DJT, at least half the country won't believe them.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 8, 2020)

I'll raise how wrong every one of you leftist are on why Trump did this and even some awakened don't have clue....... Just sayin and yall know dam well where you can go to KNOW what's really going Duuuh.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> edward37 said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...


Like the people who tried to change election results by impeaching Clinton?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > edward37 said:
> ...


I was 18 then. He was guilty of something stupid


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



He was Guilty of Perjury (lost his Law license) and I get confused between Monica Lewinsky's cigar up the snatch and Paula Jones' "braces" BJ  (OW!!)?  If you saw Jennifer Flowers you'd never understand either bimbo, she was hot.





Impeachment of Bill Clinton - Wikipedia

Article I, charging Clinton with perjury, alleged in part that:

On August 17, 1998, William Jefferson Clinton swore to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth before a federal grand jury of the United States. Contrary to that oath, William Jefferson Clinton willfully provided perjurious, false and misleading testimony to the grand jury concerning one or more of the following:


the nature and details of his relationship with a subordinate government employee;
prior perjurious, false and misleading testimony he gave in a federal civil rights action brought against him;
prior false and misleading statements he allowed his attorney to make to a federal judge in that civil rights action; and
his corrupt efforts to influence the testimony of witnesses and to impede the discovery of evidence in that civil rights action.[33][34]
Article II, charging Clinton with obstruction of justice alleged in part that:

The means used to implement this course of conduct or scheme included one or more of the following acts:

... corruptly encouraged a witness in a Federal civil rights action brought against him to execute a sworn affidavit in that proceeding that he knew to be perjurious, false and misleading.
... corruptly encouraged a witness in a Federal civil rights action brought against him to give perjurious, false and misleading testimony if and when called to testify personally in that proceeding.
... corruptly engaged in, encouraged, or supported a scheme to conceal evidence that had been subpoenaed in a Federal civil rights action brought against him.
... intensified and succeeded in an effort to secure job assistance to a witness in a Federal civil rights action brought against him in order to corruptly prevent the truthful testimony of that witness in that proceeding at a time when the truthful testimony of that witness would have been harmful to him.
... at his deposition in a Federal civil rights action brought against him, William Jefferson Clinton corruptly allowed his attorney to make false and misleading statements to a Federal judge characterizing an affidavit, in order to prevent questioning deemed relevant by the judge. Such false and misleading statements were subsequently acknowledged by his attorney in a communication to that judge.
... related a false and misleading account of events relevant to a Federal civil rights action brought against him to a potential witness in that proceeding, in order to corruptly influence the testimony of that witness.
... made false and misleading statements to potential witnesses in a Federal grand jury proceeding in order to corruptly influence the testimony of those witnesses. The false and misleading statements made by William Jefferson Clinton were repeated by the witnesses to the grand jury, causing the grand jury to receive false and misleading information.[33][35]


----------



## Coyote (Jan 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Yup...perjury in a civil lawsuit.  Is that an impeachable offense?  Hardly.  It is like the trump broke the law defrauding charities.

So...you tried overturn an election through impeachment.  Shame on you you hypocrites


----------



## kyzr (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Perjury is a real crime, but he didn't get removed.
Sticking a cigar up an intern is as impeachable as it gets, ANY other manager in the country would be fired immediately for that obscene act of perversion, in the WH yet.  Seen that blue dress?
The democrats would have been much better off had Clinton resigned, then Gore took over, showed he could do a good job and beat Dubya like a drum.  We could have used that Social Security "lock box"

Bill's impeachment wasn't overturning an election, it was removing a pervert from the Office of President.  How many trips on Epstein's plane?

Trump's partisan impeachment is a partisan joke.The partisan Articles are a partisan sham.
Dershowitz: Supreme Court could overrule an unconstitutional impeachment


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Another Coyote lie, at least you're consistent. As I read about it he was impeached for lying under oath and coercing others to lie not for an affair. Maybe less buzz feed and more real news?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

SmokeALib said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Says the guy called SmokeALib...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Perjury is a felony.  Impeachment is for high crimes and misdemeanors. A felony beats a misdemeanor.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

The charges arose from an investigation by Ken Starr, an Independent Counsel.[12] With the approval of United States Attorney General Janet Reno, Starr conducted a wide-ranging investigation of alleged abuses, including the Whitewater controversy, the firing of White House travel agents, and the alleged misuse of FBI files. On January 12, 1998, Linda Tripp, who had been working with Jones's lawyers, informed Starr that Lewinsky was preparing to commit perjury in the Jones case and had asked Tripp to do the same. She also said Clinton's friend Vernon Jordan was assisting Lewinsky. Based on the connection to Jordan, who was under scrutiny in the Whitewater probe, Starr obtained approval from Reno to expand his investigation into whether Lewinsky and others were breaking the law.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > kyzr said:
> ...



Right. So if he admitted he had the affair he likely would not be impeached.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Your name is Dr. Grump. LOL.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Actually if he just apologized to Paula Jones right from the beginning, there would have been no looking into Monica and what they did.  When Clinton denied ever doing what he did to Jones, they went out to find evidence that Bill had a bad habit of having sex with underlings. 

More importantly is that what Bill did fit the description of what impeachment was for, regardless of the reason.  Everything they impeached Trump on was bogus.  Not only that, but Obama and Biden both did what Trump was impeached on during his administration.  The two year 40 million dollar investigation was to try and prove that Trump did what Hillary actually did, and that was collude with the Russians to take down a political opponent.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > SmokeALib said:
> ...



Yeah, but I'm not the one calling somebody an ass...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


He paid Jones $850k...no one said a word. Trump paid Stormy $125k and people vilified him. Crazy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...





Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


mutually exclusive as you mocked his user ID when yours is pretty well interesting too


----------



## Siete (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



both were impeached -  BOTH


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Siete said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...


And? The Sun rises in the East. Why are we stating obvious things?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

January 8, 2020 - CNN and Fox News Report on the Rise of Hitler


----------



## Siete (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



and you need to quit whining, princess.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Siete said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...


Whining? LOL

You’re a dumbass.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> mutually exclusive as you mocked his user ID when yours is pretty well interesting too



At the risk of sounding like I'm in the playground, he started it.

As is yours, too.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Actually if he just apologized to Paula Jones right from the beginning, there would have been no looking into Monica and what they did.  When Clinton denied ever doing what he did to Jones, they went out to find evidence that Bill had a bad habit of having sex with underlings.
> 
> More importantly is that what Bill did fit the description of what impeachment was for, regardless of the reason.  Everything they impeached Trump on was bogus.  Not only that, but Obama and Biden both did what Trump was impeached on during his administration.  The two year 40 million dollar investigation was to try and prove that Trump did what Hillary actually did, and that was collude with the Russians to take down a political opponent.



I don't have an issue with them going after Trump. I think he didn't do much with regard to Russia. Neither did Hillary. I think the Russians did it themselves without any help from any US political party.

As for Bill's impeachment, how ridiculous was that. It was nobody's business who blew him, where.

You want to talk impeachment? How about Bush's two wars of choice based on lies?


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

The deal was working  Trump is a world class schmuck,,,,GOP top repub says ""Briefing ,,insulting demeaning worst I've ever seen""


----------



## Kosh (Jan 8, 2020)

Siete said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Actually not yet as Pelosi sits on the articles!


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Actually if he just apologized to Paula Jones right from the beginning, there would have been no looking into Monica and what they did.  When Clinton denied ever doing what he did to Jones, they went out to find evidence that Bill had a bad habit of having sex with underlings.
> ...



You fell for the leftist lie that Bill got impeached for a BJ.  I defy anybody to show me the articles of impeachment for that reason.  Bill Clinton was impeached for lying to a federal grand jury.  If I remember correctly, eight felony counts against him.  

Furthermore, the vote to remove Clinton from office had actual evidence, both recorded and DNA, and seven Republicans still voted not guilty.  All Democrats voted not guilty.  

It should make an interesting comparison on how Democrats will vote in the Senate on Trump's removal from office.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You fell for the leftist lie that Bill got impeached for a BJ.  I defy anybody to show me the articles of impeachment for that reason.  Bill Clinton was impeached for lying to a federal grand jury.  If I remember correctly, eight felony counts against him.
> 
> Furthermore, the vote to remove Clinton from office had actual evidence, both recorded and DNA, and seven Republicans still voted not guilty.  All Democrats voted not guilty.
> 
> It should make an interesting comparison on how Democrats will vote in the Senate on Trump's removal from office.



And I'm saying I don't give a shit that he lied under oath about getting a blow job. 
Lying about WMDs however....


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

the rivarly between Sunni And Shia is sort of like the rivarly between the Packers And The Vikings, my friends!


----------



## edward37 (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > You fell for the leftist lie that Bill got impeached for a BJ.  I defy anybody to show me the articles of impeachment for that reason.  Bill Clinton was impeached for lying to a federal grand jury.  If I remember correctly, eight felony counts against him.
> ...


Yes  the lies about his bj's cost how many lives?  vs those by WOMD??


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

edward37 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



I don't have a problem with people telling white lies when it comes to personal shit. When it comes to affecting others in a big way, absolutely.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 8, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > There is that, I suppose... in any event, I think we're gonna find out later this evening, or sometime tomorrow morning...
> ...


Equating hyper-conservative Iranian theocratic leaders with Leftism is just silly.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > You fell for the leftist lie that Bill got impeached for a BJ.  I defy anybody to show me the articles of impeachment for that reason.  Bill Clinton was impeached for lying to a federal grand jury.  If I remember correctly, eight felony counts against him.
> ...



The funny thing about lies is in order to prove somebody lied,  you have to prove they knew the truth first.  

It's not that Clinton lied about getting a BJ, it's who he lied to that counts.  Same thing if any politician lies to the public, that's one thing.  Lie to the FBI or the House is quite another thing. 

Perjury is perjury whether you commit it for a jaywalking violation or assault and battery.  It's perjury regardless of the reason you perjured yourself.  If Clinton were not President, it's likely he would have spent some time in jail.  There is no first, or second, or third degree perjury, it's perjury period.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

Osiris-ODS said:


> Not sure on this one. No American deaths (reportedly), so it would be hard to justify any attack that involved human casualty. If even one American had been killed in this fireworks show, it would have been game on



This puts the Hezbollah-democrats in a very bad position. They HAVE to oppose ANYTHING Trump does. If he cures cancer, then the Hezbollah-democrats demand that cancer has rights and MUST be left unchecked, hundreds of Obama judges will file injunctions stopping people from being cured. 

So Trump not retaliating against the demcorat's besties forces them to demand that we retaliate - they have no choice, they must oppose everything Trump does, regardless of what it is. Obviously democrats, ALL democrats, are heartbroken that no Americans were killed last night, but now they are cornered, if they agree that not responding is right, then they admit Trump is right. No way the traitor scum will do that...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



See, a fucking idiot as well as a liar.

In 2012, Barack Obama kowtowed and swore loyalty to Vladimir Putin in the now famous "more flexible" declaration. In 2014, Russia invaded the Ukraine. The government of Ukraine BEGGED the Obama regime for help against the invading Russians. Obama sent TV Dinners and blankets in response to the pleas of the dying Ukrainians. Obama kept his word to Putin.

In 2017, Russia again began aggression against Ukraine, but Potentate Obamugabe was gone, now Donald Trump was president. Instead of TV dinners, Trump sent Javelin Anti-Tank missiles to Ukraine to kill the invading Russians, to blow the motherfuckers straight to hell.

Tell me, WHICH president is a Russian asset?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Lying scum, your own INQUISITION found no collusion. In response to that defeat you piles of shit decided that just blatantly lying is really clever.

So would it be clever for me to say that it's proven that Barack Obama raped and murdered small boys in the oval office? Why not? It's no different at all than what you're doing.

Why do you support Obama raping and murdering small boys?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 8, 2020)

Kosh said:


> Actually not yet as Pelosi sits on the articles!



She's conjuring a spell to hex Trump, it takes a few weeks to brew the ingredients.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



So, why do you support Obama raping and murdering small boys in the oval office?

Oh, and as for your blatant, fucking lies;

{
The investigation did not establish any agreement among Campaign officials or between such officials and Russia-linked individuals to interfere with or obstruct a lawful function of a government agency during the campaign or transition period. And, as discussed in Volume 1, Section V.A, supra, the investigation did not identify evidence that any Campaign official or associate knowingly and intentionally participated in the conspiracy to defraud that the Office charged, namely, the active-measures conspiracy described in Volume 1, Section II, supra.


}

You're just a flat out liar. AND you support the rape and murder of small boys by Barack Obama in the oval office.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The funny thing about lies is in order to prove somebody lied,  you have to prove they knew the truth first.
> 
> It's not that Clinton lied about getting a BJ, it's who he lied to that counts.  Same thing if any politician lies to the public, that's one thing.  Lie to the FBI or the House is quite another thing.
> 
> Perjury is perjury whether you commit it for a jaywalking violation or assault and battery.  It's perjury regardless of the reason you perjured yourself.  If Clinton were not President, it's likely he would have spent some time in jail.  There is no first, or second, or third degree perjury, it's perjury period.



I get it. I just don't give a fuck if he was convicted for it or not.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

I certainly don't want us to go to war unless it is absolutely necessary.  I do feel like the "attempted" attack on our embassy deserved some kind of response though.  I do like that President Trump's response was quite . . . reserved.  At least according to our leftists, he would have just JUMPED at the opportunity to start WWIII.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  I don't think the president wants a war either.  He doesn't want to let Iranians push us around either, and the only thing those lunatics seem to understand is violence.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I certainly don't want us to go to war unless it is absolutely necessary.  I do feel like the "attempted" attack on our embassy deserved some kind of response though.  I do like that President Trump's response was quite . . . reserved.  At least according to our leftists, he would have just JUMPED at the opportunity to start WWIII.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  I don't think the president wants a war either.  He doesn't want to let Iranians push us around either, and the only thing those lunatics seem to understand is violence.



Long time--no see.  How have you been Chris?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > The funny thing about lies is in order to prove somebody lied,  you have to prove they knew the truth first.
> ...



You should.  He clearly perjured himself, committed a felony, and every single Democrat in the Senate voted not guilty.  That's troubling.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't want us to go to war unless it is absolutely necessary.  I do feel like the "attempted" attack on our embassy deserved some kind of response though.  I do like that President Trump's response was quite . . . reserved.  At least according to our leftists, he would have just JUMPED at the opportunity to start WWIII.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  I don't think the president wants a war either.  He doesn't want to let Iranians push us around either, and the only thing those lunatics seem to understand is violence.
> ...



I've been very well.  Thanks for asking.    How have you been?  

Lots of excitement going on lately!  I couldn't resist jumping in and making some comments!  Lol!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I certainly don't want us to go to war unless it is absolutely necessary.  I do feel like the "attempted" attack on our embassy deserved some kind of response though.  I do like that President Trump's response was quite . . . reserved.  At least according to our leftists, he would have just JUMPED at the opportunity to start WWIII.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  I don't think the president wants a war either.  He doesn't want to let Iranians push us around either, and the only thing those lunatics seem to understand is violence.



Taking out the terrorist, Soliemani was the wise course of action.  That the democrats have thrown a fit over neutralizing a person murdering Americans shows a great deal about the democrats.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's good to see you back.  Don't be such a stranger.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I certainly don't want us to go to war unless it is absolutely necessary.  I do feel like the "attempted" attack on our embassy deserved some kind of response though.  I do like that President Trump's response was quite . . . reserved.  At least according to our leftists, he would have just JUMPED at the opportunity to start WWIII.  Thankfully, that is not the case.  I don't think the president wants a war either.  He doesn't want to let Iranians push us around either, and the only thing those lunatics seem to understand is violence.
> ...



I actually think they were hoping for another Benghazi.  That way if anybody would bring it up in the future, they could say "See!  Trump did it too!"   

Trump didn't make the same mistake that ears did, and that frustrates them.  They consider DumBama the king of their party, and the very idea that Trump did better than him in such a situation has them pissed off that our President took the correct action their President didn't.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It's nice to have a president that wants to protect Americans and OUR interests, isn't it?  I can see that the TDS has only become more of an epidemic.  The hatred meter is off the CHARTS!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jan 8, 2020)

Hahahahaha 

I just looked at the poll and saw people who voted the first option changed their votes.

Guess yall got your talking points late? Lolololol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > mutually exclusive as you mocked his user ID when yours is pretty well interesting too
> ...


I ll put it this way. To me it would be like a bald guy making fun of someone’s hair style. It’s fine but they should expect a retort.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 8, 2020)

kyzr said:


> Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> 
> Assuming that there are US casualties.
> 
> ...



The blob’s “strategy” is to avoid delivering bad news.  Hence the delay in addressing the nation except to say “all is well”.  He doesn’t have the stomach for this.

So he will never send troops into battle.

Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing really.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 8, 2020)

candycorn said:


> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> > Will Trump's response to Iran be more severe, less severe, or muted?
> ...


So now you contradict yourself yet again. You’re such a loser. When was he ever going to send in troops?


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> I just looked at the poll and saw people who voted the first option changed their votes.
> 
> Guess yall got your talking points late? Lolololol



Not me.  I was one of the first ones there.  I voted that Trump would let it go when it was only 27% of the poll.


----------



## xband (Jan 8, 2020)

All of the major news including Fox have reported that Iran is standing down. Snowflakes come out of your safe rooms.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



This is nothing.  You should have seen them during the Russian investigation farce.  Must have been 100 topics about it from the left, swearing that this was it for Trump; it's over now!  It was quite comical.  

They're less pissed about the action Trump took than they are that Trump didn't include the Commies in the decision, so they could take credit for it as well.  That's what has them pissed off.  If Trump did include them, Piglosi would be addressing the media how it was their action that took out this maniac, and yes,  Trump was a small part of that success.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Of course he wouldn't share that info with them!  They would have just blabbed their big hot air spewing mouths about it all over the place!  Leftists cannot be trusted.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Really nice to have you back Chris!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Thanks!    I appreciate that.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I ll put it this way. To me it would be like a bald guy making fun of someone’s hair style. It’s fine but they should expect a retort.



At the risk of sounding like I'm in the playground, he started it.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Of course.  They think Trump is stupid.  Like he doesn't know where all these "anonymous sources"  the NYT quotes actually come from.  They think after the stunts they are pulling on him, Trump is going to be their buddy and include them in matters he has no obligation to.  

With friends like that, who needs enemies?


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 8, 2020)

Trump does not want regime change in Iran, my friends, but he does want Iran to change its behavior!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Well, I voted, even though I already know how it turns out.  That is what I thought would happen anyways.  Donald Trump isn't interested in starting wars, but watch the leftists spin.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



Who needs enemies INDEED!  Goodness.  The left is out of control.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> You should.  He clearly perjured himself, committed a felony, and every single Democrat in the Senate voted not guilty.  That's troubling.



Absolutely. He committed the offence. However, I do remember a few rightest on this board are huge fans of jury nullification....just sayin'


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 8, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > You should.  He clearly perjured himself, committed a felony, and every single Democrat in the Senate voted not guilty.  That's troubling.
> ...



Such as? 

The point I'm making is that it was extremely clear that Bill Clinton committed a higher crime than a misdemeanor.  He committed a felony, and yet, the Democrats (and some Republicans) voted that even though his offense clearly warranted his removal from office, they didn't do it.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Jan 8, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Ray From Cleveland said:
> ...



It wasn't just his own perjury, he was also charged with suborning perjury.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> The point I'm making is that it was extremely clear that Bill Clinton committed a higher crime than a misdemeanor.  He committed a felony, and yet, the Democrats (and some Republicans) voted that even though his offense clearly warranted his removal from office, they didn't do it.



This is where you and I differ. I don't have a problem with him lying about a blow job in the first place. Why was it Starr's business? Anyone for that matter.

WMDs on the other hand...or lackthereof...


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > The point I'm making is that it was extremely clear that Bill Clinton committed a higher crime than a misdemeanor.  He committed a felony, and yet, the Democrats (and some Republicans) voted that even though his offense clearly warranted his removal from office, they didn't do it.
> ...



It's nothing but an urban legend that Bush knew Saddam didn't have WMD's.  Later on, they did find WMD's, just not the amount that they thought was there. 

In any case, we don't impeach a President who was wrong about something.  Otherwise every President in modern history would have been impeached.  Being incorrect is not a high crime or misdemeanor.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> It's nothing but an urban legend that Bush knew Saddam didn't have WMD's.  Later on, they did find WMD's, just not the amount that they thought was there.
> 
> In any case, we don't impeach a President who was wrong about something.  Otherwise every President in modern history would have been impeached.  Being incorrect is not a high crime or misdemeanor.



IMO he didn't investigate hard enough. Also, lies by omission are still lies. He might not have known, but he didn't want to know.


----------



## Ray From Cleveland (Jan 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > It's nothing but an urban legend that Bush knew Saddam didn't have WMD's.  Later on, they did find WMD's, just not the amount that they thought was there.
> ...



What was there to investigate?  It was pretty much a closed deal which started the problem in the first place.  Saddam agreed to let UN inspectors inspect anywhere they desired, and then changed his mind once they got there. Clinton told the UN inspectors to leave so he could bomb the place.  

Bush had foreign intelligence.  He gave Saddam the opportunity to provide evidence the weapons he had were destroyed.  Saddam provided some fake documents.  Then were were the satellite images of Saddam moving possible WMD's to Syria.  

I'm not saying the Iraq war was a good thing, but I don't think Bush knew Saddam didn't have them, and only used that as an excuse to get rid of him.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 9, 2020)

Ray From Cleveland said:


> and only used that as an *excuse* to get rid of him.



Exactly. When he had no business doing so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 9, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Well, I voted, even though I already know how it turns out.  That is what I thought would happen anyways.  Donald Trump isn't interested in starting wars, but watch the leftists spin.  Lol!



I was listening to the President as I drove home from work a few minutes ago. He stated very clearly that since there were not deaths and no injuries, he is not going to retaliate. 

I guess WWIII is over, and we won.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 9, 2020)

Osiris-ODS said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



And obstructing justice by witness tampering, threatening a witness.

Funny thing about that, the threats against Betty Currie were exposed by a Whistleblower, Linda Tripp. But the democrat media didn't hide her name, the way they tried to hide Eric Ciaramella. In fact, the democrats RETALIATED against Linda Tripp and tried to put her in prison for whistleblowing.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 9, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> And obstructing justice by witness tampering, threatening a witness.
> 
> Funny thing about that, the threats against Betty Currie were exposed by a Whistleblower, Linda Tripp. But the democrat media didn't hide her name, the way they tried to hide Eric Ciaramella. In fact, the democrats RETALIATED against Linda Tripp and tried to put her in prison for whistleblowing.



Because she was a fat pig who was pissed off that Bill didn't want to shag her. She was malicious. Why did she even become involved? Lewinsky blowing Bill was their business. Nothing to do with her.

Ciaramella on the other hand was reporting that the US president was threatening the president of the Ukraine if he didn't give him dirt on the opposition. Gee, which would affect me more - some dude getting blown, or some Shit Stain president trying to undermine democracy....hhhmmm...let me think...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jan 9, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > And obstructing justice by witness tampering, threatening a witness.
> ...




Got it! 

So, whistleblowers who expose democrats are "fat pigs" who must be destroyed.

Not like the noble whistleblowers who use thirdhand rumors against a Republican, they must be protected.

I mean, you're not a fucking hypocrite.....


----------



## 9thIDdoc (Jan 10, 2020)

Dr Grump said:


> Ray From Cleveland said:
> 
> 
> > and only used that as an *excuse* to get rid of him.
> ...



The actual reason was that Iraq violated the cease-fire agreement they made after their invasion of their Southern neighbor. We had been fighting them off and on for 10 years or so (long before Bush was in office) and it was long past time for us to end that war by winning it.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 10, 2020)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Got it!
> 
> So, whistleblowers who expose democrats are "fat pigs" who must be destroyed.
> 
> ...



I couldn't give two fucks about the political affiliation about a whistle blower. I only give a fuck about what they are whistle blowing about. Some dude getting his dick sucked? Couldn't give a shit. Undermining democracy? Absolutely. Trying to hide the terrible consequences to your health as a result of smoking? Absolutely.

Context matters. I know it doesn't to you intellectually limited Deplorables, but those of us with more than two brain cells to rub together look at the overall picture. Not some cheap shot to score a political point on a messageboard.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 10, 2020)

9thIDdoc said:


> The actual reason was that Iraq violated the cease-fire agreement they made after their invasion of their Southern neighbor. We had been fighting them off and on for 10 years or so (long before Bush was in office) and it was long past time for us to end that war by winning it.


Total bullshit. That was the pretext. Cheney, Wolfowitz, Rumsfeld and all the other chicken hawks drew a parallel between Iraq and 9-11. They then started spouting about WMDs. And before you give the excuse that they got the wrong intel, or that they didn't really know, plenty of people on messageboards like this one - including me - were asking about the evidence long before Bush invaded. I certainly wasn't going 'where are the WMDs?' after the invasion and they weren't found. That was the question I was asking well before the invasion. And if a schmuck like me can see the writing on the wall, those chickhawks who were for the invasion don't have any excuse.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 11, 2020)

So???  Where is this WWIII?  I wish the leftists would stop being such end of the world fear mongering/negative/cynical/deceptive/manipulative people that they have become.


----------

